# Mini glc race at hobby stop at the woodville mall



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

Pat so whats the word on the mini glc race, ive heard its going to be Feb 12 i am sure alot of classes will be same as last year but Pat will clear that up for us


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Post something soon - we can get it on our calendars!! the 12th is a good date at this point in time!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Post something soon - we can get it on our calendars!! the 12th is a good date at this point in time!


Hey guys.........just talked to Pat yesterday. He said that the MGLC probably won't happen. The reason being, he said, that he hasn't recieved any response back from any sponsors yet. 
Except from Micro Man.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

all4fun said:


> Hey guys.........just talked to Pat yesterday. He said that the MGLC probably won't happen. The reason being, he said, that he hasn't recieved any response back from any sponsors yet.


???????????


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*wow that will s#%k*

yep i have some guys that were going to show up from Hillsdale and from Coldwater , I hope this race Happens it was alot of fun last year


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I was going to attend...I actually got a couple of new cars for the race.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If there not having the race there is one coming up at the Gate in Cleveland Jan 14 and 15th !!

Check out the other thread on it.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

My schedule has me out for that one....wanted to, but work is going be the priority


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

that sucks me and dad was planin to come from coldwater


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

hey Herbe and all others dont bail out yet we are still trying to make it happen give us a week


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Hope it happens! Kris and I were planning to attend again, + had some others interested.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

*Mglc*



RATFactor said:


> Hope it happens! Kris and I were planning to attend again, + had some others interested.


Hi Ron. After talking to the guys at the gate (Brunswick Ohio), there's a possibility that the MGLC race could be run at there track. But right now it is only in the talking stages. Nothing confirmed as of yet. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

We would probably be up for that, but Toledo is a lot closer.


----------



## velcro (Mar 12, 2008)

I (Kris Poloncak) cannot speak for everyone else but I can really care less about raffle prizes or trophies, having a given race day that all of us micro racers can get together and race would be the most important thing for myself. For what my two cents is worth, just pick a date, dont allow anything bigger than 1//14 scale and lets have some fun. Looking forward to seeing everyone soon...

Kris Poloncak


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Waaaah !*

I too was planning on being there.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

yes what velcro said


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

*Mglc*

Hi Everyone,
Just got back from the Toledo track ( Oval race day ). Talked to Pat about the 3rd annual MGLC race at Toledo Feb 12th weekend and he said the race is "still on". He will post all the info, he said, very shortly on this thread. So everybody, please keep the MGLC race on your calender. Looking forward having a lot of racing fun with everyone. :thumbsup:
Dave Berry


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Official Race announcement for the MGLC*

Hi guys/gals,

It's official, I'm not dead, :wave: it was my computer that died, twice in just a few months. Thanks for sticking with us! :thumbsup:

Kathy and I would like to invite everyone to come out and have a blast racing with us in Toledo again this year!

It's the 3rd annual Mini Great Lakes Challenge on Saturday Feb. 12th and Sunday the 13th. Some exciting happenings at this years race include the feature of 1/10 Scale Sprint Car Oval racing on Saturday and 3 new classes of Off-road racing on Sunday. We hope everyone can come and enjoy themselves and race with some of the best in the Midwest!

Below are the Oval, Roadcourse and Off-road Classes. The Flyer will be up tomorrow morning and the rules for all the classes will also be posted. Questions can be e-mailed to [email protected] or call me at 419-471-1108

Thanks and we'll see everyone at the race! :dude: Pat & Kathy :tongue:

*Oval Classes *
Novice Mini Late Model
Novice 1/12 Late Model
Mini Slider Stock
Mini Late Model Stock
Mini Late Model Open
Mini Pancar Stock
Mini Pancar Brushless
and featuring ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 1/10 Sprint Car

*On-road and Off-road Classes*

Micro Touring Brushless
Mini Pancar Stock
Mini Pancar Brushless
Mini Rally Open
Traxxas Rally Rubber Tire
1/18 Truck/Buggy Stock
1/18 Truck/Buggy Open
1/18 SCT Brushless Stock


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi in toledo the 2011 mini glc is on guys


----------

